# problem with Prometheus BR



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

I got Prometheus from NF and it wouldn't play in either of my units,so I had them send me another one,and it was the same,

I have a Pioneer Elite BDP-41FD & a Pioneer BDP-320,both work perfect,both play all other BR's,& *both have latest firmware & software.*

I am going to take it to my local home stereo dealer where I bought the 41 & all my Paradigm speakers and have them try it in a player tomorrow.

for now,has anyone else had any issues with this BR ?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine worked fine... Is there a firmware update for your bd player?


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

27dnast said:


> Mine worked fine... Is there a firmware update for your bd player?



like I said ,they both have the newest firmware & software updates.they are both hardwired to a network switch 24/7.


----------



## eblues93 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with this disk on the Pioneer BDP-41FD. Have had netflix send me 3 different disks. Each time, it stops playing a few seconds into the 20th century fox logo. My players says I have the latest firmware installed. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Unfortunately, there are just some BDP's that affect standalone BDP's. Some brands are better than others in respect to getting the necessary patch out there. All these years later, I still greatly value having a PS3 as I cannot remember a BD that has not played on it. I truly do sympathize with the frustration of really wanting to see a BD only not to be able to.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

well,I'll just get the DVD,thanks for the replies


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That stinks... Really not more I can add! Sorry boys!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Both the BD player and disk manufactures are happy to get this information (unplayable disks), and it wouldn't hurt to contact Pioneer with your problem - they might have a solution. I had a BD that wouldn't play and wrote a letter to the disk company. They wrote right back and offered help and took a good interest in my problem. However, it turned out to be my fault in that I hadn't done my updates (thought I did), and updating to the latest firmware version fixed the problem. I've had a series of Panny players over the years and can't recall any playability problems other than that disk, and a couple which each had visible signs of damage. Prometheus (store purchased) is no exception and played ok. NF has some disks specially made for NF distribution, so there is some possibility a problem could have been introduced that way.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, defiantly contact Pioneer and let them know about this issue. It is clearly a firmware compatibility issue and Pioneer should make a fix so it will play.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Prometheus plays just fine on my 320. I did have to update the firmware on my Sony to play it though....but I had already updated the Pio a few weeks earlier when Inception wouldn't play.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You would think with Blu-ray and all other physical media being under siege due to streaming media that the studios would bend over backwards to ensure consistent playback. Sadly, often with the most desirable titles, BD's seem to employ even more insidious forms of BD-Java that wreak havoc on many standalone BDP's.

It is so frustrating as wholesale piracy is done with PC's and yet there is so much focus on locking down physical media in respect to Home Theater. Already, HDMI has literally been shoved down our throats to the point that already many BDP's like OPPO's stellar BDP-103 and 105 no longer offer any analog video outputs in keeping with the AACS HDMI Final Adopter Agreement. Worse still, while analog audio outputs are still permitted with the Analog Sunset, fewer and fewer AVR's are offering analog multichannel inputs. Onkyo's flagship TX-NR5010 does not offer them which is maddening to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly that is part of the reason Toshiba's HD DVD was superior to Bluray as it was far less buggy when it came to compatibility but thats water under the bridge now and we are stuck with Bluray.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Sadly that is part of the reason Toshiba's HD DVD was superior to Bluray as it was far less buggy when it came to compatibility but thats water under the bridge now and we are stuck with Bluray.


I'm late to the party again. I was going to say the same thing.  Standards are what made HD DVD superior.

I haven't tried to watch Prometheus yet on my Samsung. I'll double check my firmware before I do. I know AnyDVD and CloneDVD were updated, so there must have been changes somewhere.


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

I called Fox and pioneer yesterday,

Fox said there are no known issues but thanks for the info,

Pioneer told me they are aware of the Prometheus issue on several Pioneer BR players and are working on a firmware update.


----------

